
The Seattle Subway Movement - cityandtech
https://www.theurbanist.org/2016/11/18/seattle-subway-get-involved/
======
curtis
[http://www.seattlesubway.org/about-
us.html](http://www.seattlesubway.org/about-us.html)

As an observation, I think this organization's mission might be served by
fewer words and a clearer more concise mission statement.

